

How a dad entrepreneur increased revenue by 95% - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/this-tree-guy-has-good-business-advice/

======
mijustin
This was the key insight for me:

"So many of us entrepreneurs are stuck trying to grind it out. Having talked
to a number of entrepreneurs, I think if you launch a full-time business and
you’re “grinding” for more than two years, something is wrong."

------
rlio
"The result? Almost 95% of his revenue comes from this suburb."

Maybe I'm just missing something, but wouldn't that be a 1900% increase?

